# Logic 101: Maintaining your Treasure



## jandrusk (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm currently blogging through Isaac Watts' book on Logic and was wondering what means everyone uses to capture their ideas. 

What Justin's Thinking » Blog Archive Logic 101: Maintaining your Treasure


----------

